# A Few Questions from a Site-Newby



## alyssa9933 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a newby to this site and so accept my apologies if my questions seem tedious or have recently been addressed. My husband and I are relocating to Bangkok, Thailand from Florida later this year due to his employment. We have a few questions. We are assuming that my husband can come over on a work-Visa which will have to be renewed every 90 days, is this correct? As far as my Visa, unless I misread it, it appears that I can come over as his wife but can only stay up to 1 year. I didn't see anything anywhere about my Visa being renewed every 90 days or even annually. Please tell me that they do allow the wife to remain in Thailand as long as the husband does and that I won't be asked to leave after 1 year. It didn't seem to me that they would actually do that but after weeks of research I don't see anything about the wife extending her Visa.

Are there many Americans living and working in Bangkok and if so do you know of any groups or ways that I could connect with some for friendship and social activities?

Now a question not so urgent but important to me as a TV-holic. How much, if any, American television is shown there and are all the American shows that are shown there in another language besides english. Can you purchase a satellite dish or something that could pick up American stations? I see that you can get some but most of them seemed to be sports or news channels. What about the mindless comedies, movies and reality garbage that I fill my mind with? Will I have any luck?

Lastly, I desperately want to bring my cat but hate the thought of him being put in guarantine, how does this work?

I thank you in advance for any help you can give me and look forward to getting to know you.

Alyssa


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

alyssa9933 said:


> I'm a newby to this site and so accept my apologies if my questions seem tedious or have recently been addressed. My husband and I are relocating to Bangkok, Thailand from Florida later this year due to his employment. We have a few questions. We are assuming that my husband can come over on a work-Visa which will have to be renewed every 90 days, is this correct? As far as my Visa, unless I misread it, it appears that I can come over as his wife but can only stay up to 1 year. I didn't see anything anywhere about my Visa being renewed every 90 days or even annually. Please tell me that they do allow the wife to remain in Thailand as long as the husband does and that I won't be asked to leave after 1 year. It didn't seem to me that they would actually do that but after weeks of research I don't see anything about the wife extending her Visa.
> 
> Are there many Americans living and working in Bangkok and if so do you know of any groups or ways that I could connect with some for friendship and social activities?
> 
> ...


 
OK how it usually work is this. His employer will give him a letter and other paperwork allowing him to get a one year (or less depending on the embassy) Non-Immigrant "B" Visa. This does not mean he can reside in Thailand for a year however. When he gets to Thailand, he will be stamped with 90 days (3 month) enrtry permit. The company should do the paperwork to get him a work permit. Go to the labour dept with said paperwork and get a permit (also grab half a dozen extension forms - WP for later!).

DO NOT OVERSTAY AT ALL - and do not travel out of the country without first obtaining a rentry visa - this is importanmt, because even a day trip could cost him both the visa and work permit!

After a few weeks (about 3 weeks or so) go back to the labour dept to get his bluebook. 

In the last month, go back to immigration (with papers from his supporting company) and apple for a 1 year extension (he will get another 30 days while its considered). Any old re-entry permits are now expired so get a new one if you plan to take a trip!

Back to labour dept to stamp his WP (bluebook) and now in synch with the Visa. In the last week of his extension go back to Immigration, they will either stampo another 30 days (most likely) or he will have the year extension. Labour dept to update WP again. Fun this, eh?

After a few months, he should get the 1 year extension. Tip: When he gets the 1 year extension, apply for a multple re-entry permit, then he can travel freely during the year. Back to Labour dept for update of bluebook.

As his wife I believe you will get the same Visa without the work entitlement (you would need to show support of this otherwise - and go through the same process). Go along with your husband to immigration each time so you can get the extensions too. 

I live in Chiang Mai, and am a Brit, but there are many expats in Bangkok. There are also many groups and meeting places. Hopefully someone will point you in the right direction (who lives in BKK). You might also like to try ThaiVisa.com as there is a Bangklok forum there and they have meets from time to time also. My advice is to find a localish expat bar and frequent, you don't have to drink, and people will soon introcue themselves and you're on your way. If you are in CM at any point, come to the Guitarman - some of us are there most evenings (shut on Sunday).You may also want to try the American Women's Club of Bangkok (American Women's Club of Thailand, Bangkok) - however, its much more fun to meet people from other expat countries IMO.

Most expats have UBC/Truevisions for western TV - the channels change all too requently (like 3 days ago!), but there are plenty of American TV on it, it will not be new (Lost is on season 3 I think!). There are other options like slingboxes, internet TV and just downloading from torrent sites to watch later. Most satelites above us only have free-to-air stuff that UBC show anyway, most are Asian and Middle-Eastern channels.

Bring your cat as hangluggage (airline dependant) - 100B waver at the airport and sign a piece of paper to say you will quarantine at home. Brought my cat and dog last year, no problems - no quarantine - check the requirements as they change often - make sure its had all the relevent jabs (including rabbies) and has the check 3 days before you leave etc.

Good luck


----------



## alyssa9933 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you so much. The information you gave regarding the Visa was explained so well and makes me feel better about the process. I found it interesting that you were from the UK. I lived and worked in England for 5 years (2000-2005) and loved it there and found the people to be very kind. Perhaps at some point after we arrive, we can make it to the Guitarman and meet you in person. 

I have a followup questions if you don't mind. When you go in person to the Embassy every 90 days or so, is it an all day process or do you get in and out fairly quickly. I guess I mean is there a long line and you take a number and sit and wait for hours? Are they kind and helpful or tempermental? I realize every person working there is different but I guess I mean generally speaking, is it a pleasant process? Also, do you have any idea what would happen if they didn't renew the Visa for whatever reason. How long do you get before you have to leave, etc? 

Your answers regarding the TV and pets helped alot. My cat is an indoor cat anyway so quarantining him at home is no problem. 

Again, thanks so much and I guess I'll see you around the site.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

You have to go in person to pick up your BlueBook and to apply, but the 90 report can be done by post - KEEP THE RECEIPT YOU WILL NEED IT!

It depends on what stag you're at as to how long you will be in there. It also depends on the office and time of day. Many people do the report in person in just half hour. Thais are very hierarchical, and they will place you in their heads by yourt appearance, so dress smartly and act politely (not that you didn't intend to). Even if the cock something up, or do not understand you properly, smile and explain again - they will either get it or call someone else over to help - if you get angry (or even frustrated), then they clam up and it may be a long wait! 

The staff are usually quite helpful, but the system is forever changing (requirements etc) and when they are busy they can get het up just like the rest of us, especially if thewy have had to deal with an angry farang. Take a book just in case - Thais are used to waiting. 

If the Visa is a Non-Imm "B" (almost certainly will be), then its based on the work pemit. If the work permit ends, then so does the Visa. I would suggest you would have until the end of your entry (extension) stamp. If its very close, just do a quick border run for another 15 to 30 days (depening on where you go and how) to give yourself more time. You can probably appeal, but I'm not sure on this, never had it happen.

Good luck.


----------

